# Warhammer Roleplay



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm working on a Warhammer Roleplay Game based on the ADR mod made by Seteo-Bloke.

Check it out here

www.warhammer-roleplay.heresy-online.net

Follow my blog for periodic updates.

If anyone wants to get involved, post up ideas or anything let me know.

I'm currently looking for Zone Images, Monster Images (around 150-200px square) Zone Ideas or History, Character Classes or Races. 
Plus i'd like a list of Weapon, Armour and Item names. Basically anything!

I'm not sure yet whether to include evil races as selectable classes because you can't set certain monsters to attack different races. Far easier to choose classes from Elves, Dwarves, Humans and Haflings etc.

Oh one other thing - the long term aim of this is to become the internets first Warhammer Forum with a built in RPG - should be a biggy!


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't know much of anything about Warhammer fantasy, but I am decent enough at game design that I've created several stand alone RPGs that functioned very well. I have designed systems that were very simple and very complex. If you would like my assistance, feel free to PM me or simply post your specific needs here. Having a specific task would help me generate ideas, so if you have a place you want to start that would be great.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Check out my blog for more info on this game.

It hit a bit of a snag when I screwed the database up but things are back on track now. 

At the moment i'm looking through and testing out a few themes.
I'll probably have to totally build a new one to get what i'm looking for though.

As far as task go all i'm really looking for are monster ideas/stats, zone pics etc to flesh it out. The game is pretty much complete as it stands.

Jez


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I made a guy, but how do you level?

Defeating monsters?

Those battle arena monsters are as tough as galvanized nails!


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

Jezlad said:


> Check out my blog for more info on this game.
> 
> It hit a bit of a snag when I screwed the database up but things are back on track now.
> 
> ...


Ahh, I misunderstood a bit about what you were doing. The link in your original post was non-functional from this computer.


----------

